# Relocating to BA, need help



## killerex

Hi All,

I am an Indian. I got an offer from BA, Argentina. I need to 

sell off my entire household to live there. I am married and 

my wife needs to leave her job to go with me.

My employer is giving:

1. a fully furnished apartment in Palermo for 2 years 

(electronics+furniture).

2. Health insurance for me and my wife

===

Lets assume that I will pay:

a) electricity
b) internet
c) cable
d) Cell phone connection
e) ration
f) I need to use the transport to visit Argentina (like a 

tourist. Any estimates for this: radio taxi, AC buses, etc?

Any detailed monthly estimates for the above items in Pesos?

How much the monthly Net Salary (in hand) should i ask for

(giving details on the above items and giving the fact me and 

my wife will be going and my wife will not be working)?

Last question: which type of VISA should I ask for my 

employer to give me?


----------



## windwalker

You might get more responses if you post on Baexpats - Community of Expatriates in Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------

